# OK, so I'm a fountain pen dipwad...



## lobster (Nov 23, 2009)

Just made my first FP.  Baron FP made from a figured mesquite blank Arizona Silhouette threw in for free on my first order.  So here's the question...although I think I know the answer(s).

You don't use BOTH the ink cartridge and the pump...you use one or the other, right?  I assume the pump is for refilling once the original is kaput?

Also, if and when I decide to sell these suckers, go ahead and get a decent ink cartridge or pump and put it in the pen in the first place because the one supplied with the kit is pretty cheesomatic?

Do I have this right?

Thanks...now I'll go make a Sedona Rollerball while I wait for the answer...


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm no fountain expert (not the LEAST bit), but I've never heard bad things about the Schmidt pumps...  Just the cartridge.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Nov 23, 2009)

I would definitely toss the cartridge that is supplied.  Exoticblanks.com (and others) sell Private Reserve inks, which I hear are good.  

The converter pump is for using bottled ink.  I haven't had a problem with any of the supplied converters.  You can get upgrade ones (i think they have glass barrels) from AZ, I think.  

For what it's worth, you might want to upgrade the nib too.  DCBluesman sells nice nibs.  I have bought nibs from Brian Gray which were great.  

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## Parson (Nov 23, 2009)

What you need to toss out is the crappy NIB. Replacing the dayacom nib with a good german steel or gold fine nib will dramatically increase the value of the pen when sold.


----------



## CSue (Nov 23, 2009)

First and most important upgrade is the NIB.  The "Heritance" nibs DCBluesman sells are great!  You can find him under "Most Valued Vendors Classified."


----------



## PaulSF (Nov 26, 2009)

I have yet to try any fountain pens, so this may be a basic question:  how do you replace the nib?  Do you just yank the old nib out with pliers and slide a new one in, or is there more involved than that?


----------



## Mr Vic (Nov 26, 2009)

Paul...look at this link for replacement procedure.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53919


----------

